# My First Herringbone Glue-Up



## gr8danish (Sep 22, 2010)

as the title suggests... I put together my first herringbone this week. (actually my 2nd, but this was my first successful one )

I milled out the Thuya Burl to perfect 1" x 1" x 3/8" tiles, and then glued the Blue Poplar veneer directly to the tiles before I glued up the blank. To get the tile glued evenly, I placed them between a 1.5" angle aluminum & a 1" square aluminum tube to make sure the pieces were glued at 90 degrees.

I used Titebond-III for the glue-up, b/c it doesn't stick to aluminum!

Now I just need to figure out WHAT I want to turn with the blank! I sort of want to try a closed-end clipless rollerball, so that I can go full kit-less, but we'll see what happens. I have plenty of aluminum, 3/8" tubes, but I don't have any nice custom clips.

We'll have to see what happens in that sense, but for now, here's a pic of my blank!


----------



## glycerine (Sep 22, 2010)

gr8 job on that!!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 22, 2010)

That's gonna make a fine looking pen.


----------



## gr8danish (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! (haha Glycerine) GR8 compliments!

I still have a couple gaps in the build, but there's always room for improvement I guess... Hopefully they don't get bigger when I turn the blank down further.


----------

